# Critérium du Dauphiné *SPOILERS*



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jun 2011)

I love this tough pre-TdF stage race! Much more interesting than the Tour of Luxembourg happening around the same time. One would think that a shorter stage race like this, with two TTs might suit someone like Tony Martin or Bradley Wiggins, but some of those mountain stages are really serious, and I reckon Cadel Evans will be hard to beat overall. That said Sky, Astana, Omega Pharma-Lotto and several others have strong squads out, plus there are riders like Ivan Basso, who is also back in this one, and Gesink for Rabobank, who could have a chance...


----------



## beastie (1 Jun 2011)

We will see whether Wiggins can get some climbing form, he seems to have been working well last week for the team also. I would love to see him TT very well and finish close to the leaders on the climbs. Top 3 would be very good.


----------



## raindog (1 Jun 2011)

Yes, I think Evans will get this at last. The last three stages contain alot of hard climbs, can't see Brad doing much there to be honest, but he seems to be in great shape at the mo, so I reckon he could be in yellow for the first couple of days as the race starts with a 5k prologue.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Jun 2011)

Evans could take the win but he may control his effort so that he doesn't ruin is TdF preparations. It will also be interesting to see how Hagan performs and show us that he's finally over is injury problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iAmiAdam (5 Jun 2011)

Totally forgot to do any transfers in road.cc after the giro, going to be an interesting Dauphine for me.


----------



## raindog (5 Jun 2011)

It's just started here on FR3. First times were set in the dry which might b gger Brad's chance of being in yellow tonight.


----------



## raindog (5 Jun 2011)

Well the sun came out and dried the roads so we ended up with
1 Boom 
2 Vino (blimey)
3 Wiggins


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2011)

Yay! I had Boom down for this one in my fantasy team, Wiggins no surprise but as you say Raindog, Vino 2nd, well..


----------



## Noodley (5 Jun 2011)

iAmiAdam said:


> Totally forgot to do any transfers in road.cc after the giro, going to be an interesting Dauphine for me.




I did mention it in chatroom...

Anyway there is an overlap for a couple of stages with Tour de Suisse and 4 transfers available then so you should be able to make some changes!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> Vino 2nd, well..



Say no more... very 'old school' is Vino.


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Jun 2011)

Wiggins will be disappointed but he still did a good job, however let's see how he gets on in the rest of the race.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beastie (6 Jun 2011)

I hope Wiggins goes well, he was looking in good shape.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2011)

beastie said:


> I hope Wiggins goes well, he was looking in good shape.



I think Stage 3's longer TT will suit him better.


----------



## beastie (6 Jun 2011)

Yes there will be more time to get the power down


----------



## raindog (6 Jun 2011)

This is going to be a hard Dauphiné - first stage and already the field exploded all over the place. Nice to see Boasson Hagen and Nico Roche back in shape.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2011)

raindog said:


> This is going to be a hard Dauphiné - first stage and already the field exploded all over the place. Nice to see Boasson Hagen and Nico Roche back in shape.



Yes, indeed. And a nice win for Van Den Broeck. I don't think much will change tomorrow - maybe a successful mini-escape by someone like Voeckler - but my prediction (and remember these are always absolutely crap!) is that Wiggins will take the jersey on Stage 3 and hold it for a couple of days. He will then lose it to Cadel Evans once the mountains get serious. But the last day is going to be an absolutely killer stage. Last man standing kind of thing. Anyone could crack.


----------



## raindog (6 Jun 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Last man standing kind of thing. Anyone could crack.


I really can't see anyone but Evans taking it overall though, can you? Mind you, we could well be in for some surprises yet.

EDIT
did you notice Basso off the back as soon as it started to climb? I know he's out of shape after his crash but I wasn't expecting hime to be as bad as that. But maybe he'll take it really easy untill next week end and then start upping the pace a bit.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2011)

raindog said:


> I really can't see anyone but Evans taking it overall though, can you? Mind you, we could well be in for some surprises yet.



Vino is looking even more well-prepared than ever, so you never know. I am just hoping that Evans has got his planning right for this year. Rodriguez is looking good too.


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jun 2011)

Such a poor showing by Basso in this stage suggests to me that he will not be one of the leaders in the TdF. Evans will, as always, put in a good performance but may not go into the red in this race and save that for the TdF. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2011)

Evans does go into the red though - it's in his nature though he'd do well not to Keith, I agree.

Wiggins has something to prove so he'll go for top 3 at least I think. 

With Vino, and Bertie for that matter, therein lies the problem of doping. We know that they were always talented cyclists but don't know any more whether they're good and clean or good and dirty and itleaves us with a healthy dose of scepticism. I'd have more faith if Vino, Di Luca, Scarponi et al came clean and showed some remorse at least.
If Vino starts sprinting up mountains in the TdF like Pantani on epo we'll have a clearer idea. If he struggles like the rest it may help us believe. I seem to remember him lsing anunexpected amount of time in an ITT recently which bodes well. 
BTW, where has Kloden been hiding since his early season rather too good form?


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jun 2011)

Sky back to their old tricks again today then !


----------



## Sonofpear (7 Jun 2011)

What are these tricks you speak of?


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jun 2011)

Schoolboy errors.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Schoolboy errors.




They had to work very hard to get the peloton back together but Wiggo finished well despite that. Will it cost him in the ITT tomorrow or not?


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2011)

rich p said:


> Wiggins has something to prove so he'll go for top 3 at least I think.


Can't see that happening. He finished 11th, I think, yesterday with a bit of a climb at the end, so God knows where he'll be on sunday evening after the real mountain stages.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2011)

rich p said:


> BTW, where has Kloden been hiding since his early season rather too good form?



Probably a training camp in Mexico... anyway, he's back for the Tour de Suisse.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2011)

You may be right but he finished well today on an uphill. Yesterdays was a bit of a sprint finish and the tougher, more attritional finishes may suit him better.
I'm cutting him some slack at the moment and hoping that he learnt from last years mistakes.


----------



## montage (7 Jun 2011)

Wiggins is TTing well, and looking skinnier than ever. The longer mountains should suit him more, theoretically


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jun 2011)

Sky do seem to be prone to these sort of errors, Evans too on occasion. They will both have to do a lot better in the tour or they can forget it.


----------



## perplexed (8 Jun 2011)

Bradley in yellow now, after coming second to Tony Martin in the time trial!

Cadel 1.11 back...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2011)

Evans is well set-up for the overall win, if he has his mountain form. No surprise to see Martin win, and good to see yesterday hadn't taken too much out of Wiggins.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2011)

Well, going on last years form, he won't hold the lead with 1'11" but if he's in the same form as the year before, he could do it.


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> Well, going on last years form, he won't hold the lead with 1'11" but if he's in the same form as the year before, he could do it.




Good boy Crax, a bit of optimism with a healthy dose of scepticism - beautifully British


----------



## dragon72 (8 Jun 2011)

...and if he puts the word "form" in inverted commas, he could add cynicism to the optimism and scepticism


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2011)

rich p said:


> Good boy Crax, a bit of optimism with a healthy dose of scepticism - beautifully British




I do each way bets as well


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jun 2011)

At least Wiggins is in Yellow at the moment and so that is something to encourage him and the team to keep trying. If he makes the podium on the final day then he will have done much better than I expected from him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm also getting confused with all these 'isms' going around  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beastie (9 Jun 2011)

That was a cracking sprint today! Sky have been very consistent but no wins yet. We'll see if Wiggins can stay near the climbers tomorrow, I think he looks very good, his TT technique yesterday was just immaculate. He can try and do an Evans to well Evans - just follow that wheel.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2011)

beastie said:


> That was a cracking sprint today! Sky have been very consistent but no wins yet. We'll see if Wiggins can stay near the climbers tomorrow, I think he looks very good, his TT technique yesterday was just immaculate. He can try and do an Evans to well Evans - just follow that wheel.



Let's hope so. Degenkolb looks like a beast of a rider.


----------



## lukesdad (9 Jun 2011)

rich p said:


> Let's hope so. Degenkolb looks like a beast of a rider.




He does too. I think he could actually come round Cav. !


----------



## beastie (9 Jun 2011)

lukesdad said:


> He does too. I think he could actually come round Cav. !



He looks like he could ride straight over the 
Top of Cav, being about 4 times the size.


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2011)

rich p said:


> Degenkolb looks like a beast of a rider.








Doesn't he just? A real madman on the bike.
Shame for BH yesterday. Looked as if he'd got it, then The Beast appeared from way back........


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2011)

Big day for Wiggins today and we should know a bit more about his prospects at the end of 3 Cat2 climbs and a mountain top finish.


----------



## Trickydicky (10 Jun 2011)

raindog said:


> Doesn't he just? A real madman on the bike.
> Shame for BH yesterday. Looked as if he'd got it, then The Beast appeared from way back........



It looks like some more super fast men lead out for cav!


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2011)

Today's lumps - should be fun


----------



## PpPete (10 Jun 2011)

You've got to wonder if Degenkolb is Cav's replacement in Stapeton's team - assuming Cav moves on for next season as was suggested as likely by one of the commentators (I forgot which)


----------



## RoyPSB (10 Jun 2011)

Great coverage on Eurosport HD. I've really enjoyed listening to the commentary, especially the bits about Cadel's strops.

Degenkolb does look awesome - very Hushovdeqsue.


----------



## tigger (10 Jun 2011)

I'm going to be distinctly unBritish and put my neck on the line. Wiggo to win this!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2011)

PpPete said:


> You've got to wonder if Degenkolb is Cav's replacement in Stapeton's team - assuming Cav moves on for next season as was suggested as likely by one of the commentators (I forgot which)



I think you may be right. Of course he's still got Renshaw too, who's no mean sprinter himself (unless he leaves with Cav).


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2011)

If Brad wins the Dauphiné I'll be the first to jump for joy, but I can't believe it'll happen. Probably depends how good Brajkovic is feeling, and whether or not Evans will go for it or save himself for the Tour.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2011)

I really wouldn't count out Van Den Broeck or Costa either - younger riders with something to prove.


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2011)

ayup FM, you've changed your avatar - couldn't figure out what was going on there for a minute.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2011)

raindog said:


> ayup FM, you've changed your avatar - couldn't figure out what was going on there for a minute.



That's actually me!


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2011)

I'm confused now, because you're not flying and you don't look like a monkey.





Nasty crash for Roche - lost his helmet too by the looks of things.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2011)

raindog said:


> I'm confused now, because you're not flying and you don't look like a monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nasty... is he going to get back onto the bunch?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2011)

One of my favs, Arashiro (and co.) riding for Voeckler... looking strong at the front.


----------



## beastie (10 Jun 2011)

That was a good effort by Kern. Wiggins looked pretty comfortable, let's hope he can cope with the stage tomorrow


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2011)

Superb win for Kern. Brad looking great, but as he says himself, tomorrow and Sunday will be much more difficult for him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2011)

Clearly, the Europcar boys were not riding for Voeckler today then - that was superb team tactics.


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Jun 2011)

A good performance by Wiggins that has surprised me but I'm very happy, as he says the next two days will be interesting and tough for him to keep the Yellow Jersey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2011)

He looked in control today Keith but maybe the real test is to come. Here's hoping!


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (11 Jun 2011)

Loving Wiggo's defending. BTW - please can someone tell me who the Eurosport commentary team is. Who has replaced Kelly?


----------



## beastie (11 Jun 2011)

Brian Smith, I quite like him. Dave Harmon and Kelly are two of the best. I love the way Kelly says "big favourites" ha.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2011)

...and Carlton Kirby who is slightly irritating.

Harmon and Backstedt would be my dream team but Harmon and Kelly is okay. 

Brian Smith is pretty good too.


----------



## raindog (11 Jun 2011)

Anyone watching? Evans not as good as we thought he would be - he's slipping off the back at the moment.


----------



## tigger (11 Jun 2011)

raindog said:


> Anyone watching? Evans not as good as we thought he would be - he's slipping off the back at the moment.



What channel you watching on?


----------



## moxey (11 Jun 2011)

Bradley is doing a great job defending his jersey.


----------



## tigger (11 Jun 2011)

moxey said:


> Bradley is doing a great job defending his jersey.



See above!!!!


----------



## moxey (11 Jun 2011)

It was on eurosport HD. Stage has finished now


----------



## tigger (11 Jun 2011)

moxey said:


> It was on eurosport HD. Stage has finished now



Ah right - no HD for me. Been stuck with Queens and Le Mans. So whats the state of play - did he lose any time to his rivals?


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2011)

Yep, I watched. Good defence by Wigins, composed, kept coming back to the accelerations. If he holds that form he should be good for a top ten finish in LeTour. Evan's was struggling but he still has a few weeks to go, quite a few others down the field, Basso for one. Still can't see anyone beating Contador though, not on the form of the Giro.


----------



## raindog (11 Jun 2011)

Sorry tigger - I'm in France on FR3

Wiggins stays in yellow and drops Evans - never thought I'd live to see the day - chapeau Brad!


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Jun 2011)

A good effort by Wiggins again today, if he can keep this form up tomorrow then he has a good chance of the GC. His chances of good finish in the TdF now look very possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moxey (12 Jun 2011)

6 km to go. Wiggo is still looking good to win the gc


----------



## BJH (12 Jun 2011)

Brad was superb today, handled the pressure really well and looks in great form. Brilliant to see him get the win.


----------



## 515mm (12 Jun 2011)

Chapeau Bradley.

Jolly well done, repaying that Brailsford faith........


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2011)

Very, very impressed with Wiggins, very composed. I have to admit I doubted him. So can he get on the podium for LeTour and become the most succesful British rider in the event?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2011)

I was surprised and pleased. Wiggins has signalled his form and intent now. But Evans, Gesink, Van Den Broeck and Rodriguez are all looking like contenders. The people I was most surprised about included Basso who was all but invisible, Samuel Sanchez, similarly, and Tony Martin, who faded badly off the back of the lead group today.


----------



## PpPete (12 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> Very, very impressed with Wiggins, very composed. I have to admit I doubted him. So can he get on the podium for LeTour and become the most succesful British rider in the event?



Best guess.... podium yes, maybe a chance of yellow if BC not riding? Who knows on a long tour... it's just as much about who stays out of trouble day after day. Wiggo certainly looks like he's got the concentration and the self-control.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jun 2011)

Very well done. Sky are looking better now than at the start. I think Wiggins is punching above his weight mind. I d be surprised to see him in the top 10 in the Tdf .


----------



## dragon72 (12 Jun 2011)

That's two GC wins this year for Team Sky as opposed to zero in their freshman year on the circuit. Plus they've had some well fought stage wins too. They seem to be getting their act together.


----------



## Stange (12 Jun 2011)

must be getting close to GB having a full squad at the world champs now!


----------



## Kirstie (12 Jun 2011)

Team Sky seem to have learnt a lot tactically and Wiggins' win was a nice combination of individual brilliance and team tactics. I liked his calm composure and quick cadence but part of me wants to see him do some attacking on the climbs. He defended very effectively but to take on the likes of the shlecks, bertie and everyone else who will be contending for GC in the tdf he'll have to attack too. I can't wait for this year's tour now.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2011)

Well done to Wiggo but it bothers me that he was the least comfortable of the climbers left today an yesterday. I worry that he might get blown away in the TdF but he's raised our hopes for certain.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2011)

The ITT and the TTT could be critical and in his favour maybe.


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 Jun 2011)

I'm really pleased he's won the dauphinoise potatoes (as it's known in chez davenport) as whilst I'd love to see it, I don't think he's quite got the edge to seriously challange for the TdF. Results like this and maybe a podium place in Spain should keep the public interest and sponsorship deals going untill a stronger British grand tour contender emerges.


----------



## raindog (12 Jun 2011)

Was anyone else impressed with the Dauphiné circuit this year? Apparently it was dear old Bernard Thevenet who designed the stages - I reckon they should let him loose on the Tour next year.


----------



## montage (12 Jun 2011)

I can't see Bradley climbing with Andy, Frank and Bertie. I can see him taking time out of the GC climbers though - depends how much time he can take on the ITT and the TTT.

I was super impressed with EBH yesterday, dropping some big names!


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Jun 2011)

I'm very pleased to see Wiggins take the win and must also admit I didn't think he would do it but I'm very happy to be proved wrong. I hope now that he can put up a good performance in the TdF and a podium finish there would be brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

